# 522/520 combo unit search



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm wanting to buy a new 522 or 520 Lowrance next weekend.I no Lowrance doesn't make them any more but you can still buy them for all most 1/2 price than 3-4 years ago and Lowrance will still back them.Had a 522 on my boat I just sold and loved it so I'm rigging this boat up and want the same unit.
Does any one have some good sights to order from that have good prices?


----------

